# Pineapple - How much per meal to stop Coprophagia



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

It appears a bit of a sh!te week with this thread and the Fox Poo thread - but ha-ho.

Seriously....

Our new pup is a real sh!t eater - some people have suggested pineapple in the food, I fancy giving this a go but I have a couple of questions....

1) Fresh pineapple or tinned?

2) How much?, I have shared one fresh pineapple between our 2 dogs (labradors) this week - so over 28 meals (2 dogs, 2 meals a day). That works out as a small handful each meal and has made little difference. Do I need to use more?

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I tried pineapple on Arran when he had the same problem it never worked and I've yet to speak to anyone that it has worked for. Most pups seem to grow out of it eventually.

Terri


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Kinski said:


> I tried pineapple on Arran when he had the same problem it never worked and I've yet to speak to anyone that it has worked for. Most pups seem to grow out of it eventually.
> 
> Terri


Thanks Terri, I have added a poll to get voters opinions - and to see how polls worked


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry i can't do your poll cos i'd have to say yes and no! I thought it was working but my girl ate some this morning!! I might try tablet's from the vet


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry I've not tried it but have heard of this method. Don't think it has great results though!


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Any pro-pineapple counter arguments/experiences?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> It appears a bit of a sh!te week with this thread and the Fox Poo thread - but ha-ho.
> 
> Seriously....
> 
> ...


Mine used to eat other dogs poo never her own or our other dogs what are you feeding yours there is something about what food you give. By the way i have heard pineapple doesnt work


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Mine used to eat other dogs poo never her own or our other dogs what are you feeding yours there is something about what food you give. By the way i have heard pineapple doesnt work


Yep - she eats our other dogs poo - before it hits the ground if she gets the chance and random others poo - but she no longer eats her own. We are on Arden Grange at the mo, previously James Welbeloved, Wagg, Nature Diet, and Bakers. The reaction is the same with them all. We have settled on Arden Grange as this seems to upset her stomach the least.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Fresh pineapple is best!  The tinned stuff has lots of sugar (nasty) which is really bad long term.

The use of pineapple works for some dogs and not for others to stop 'pica'. Around four chunks (anymore and your risking a bad case of the runs) per dog per day in the longer term. Keep trying for a few weeks yet....

Good luck!

I also heard pumpkin can be used to the same effect, though better known in the treatment of anal gland impaction. Again, only use fresh pumpkin!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Now I'm no poo eater (take no notice what they say), but I get an awfull reaction with pineapples................closed throat (some say good thing), & skin reaction.
who the heck thought to give an animal a pineapple?
Actually now I think of it, who was the first person to eat an oyster (brave man)


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> Actually now I think of it, who was the first person to eat an oyster (brave man)


even worse who worked out humans could drink the milk from a cow 

as for the pineapple I don't think it works, I have tried everything with my boy (who is now 4) and he just seems to do it regardless of what you put in his food. I just always see it as him trying to cover up that he has been there, cos if he doesn't eat it, he ends up burying it really well... most dogs just kick the grass over with their back legs, where as he covers it really well using his nose


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Yep - she eats our other dogs poo - before it hits the ground if she gets the chance and random others poo - but she no longer eats her own. We are on Arden Grange at the mo, previously James Welbeloved, Wagg, Nature Diet, and Bakers. The reaction is the same with them all. We have settled on Arden Grange as this seems to upset her stomach the least.


The reason i asked about food was my youngest used to eat other dgs poo while out walking never her own or our other dogs and i was told as mine are on burns so conpletely natural and digestable that if a dog is fed on a less natural diet (bakers and the rubbish) there is so much of it that isnt digestable and comes out as indigested food which can be very appealing to some dogs much like a treat to them.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> even worse who worked out humans could drink the milk from a cow
> 
> as for the pineapple I don't think it works, I have tried everything with my boy (who is now 4) and he just seems to do it regardless of what you put in his food. I just always see it as him trying to cover up that he has been there, cos if he doesn't eat it, he ends up burying it really well... most dogs just kick the grass over with their back legs, where as he covers it really well using his nose


You could always try sprinkling some very very hot chilli pepper on the poo, that might just be unpleasent enough for your dog to go yuk and spit it out. I've heard of a couple of people who've tried it and it worked. Obviously it would only work if you can get to the poo before the dog does, it also won't work if he/she eats all the dog poo they find hmy:. I now have pictures in my head of forum members running about the local parks sprinkling chillie peppers on all the dog poo they can find 

Terri


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kinski said:


> You could always try sprinkling some very very hot chilli pepper on the poo, that might just be unpleasent enough for your dog to go yuk and spit it out. I've heard of a couple of people who've tried it and it worked. Obviously it would only work if you can get to the poo before the dog does, it also won't work if he/she eats all the dog poo they find hmy:. I now have pictures in my head of forum members running about the local parks sprinkling chillie peppers on all the dog poo they can find
> 
> Terri


HA HA wouldnt we look crazy


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I have tried the chilli powder and it didn't work  I have just resigned to the fact that he likes to eat poop... doesn't matter whether it is his own, my other dogs, cats or horses etc when we are out he will do it regardless!! funnily enough I think he may have no taste buds as when he was a pup and was trying to chew the door frame, I put Vicks vapour rub on that area to deter him.... not even that worked


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

ive tried all of the so called remidies,
corgettes is one,
which most well stocked fridges have,
and pineapples and
my dog is also still a stinker.
and it is annoying
because you never know if it is going to come back up.
in the house this isnt that funny
my dog eats everything my vet says he is a scavenger
and he will out grow the problem.
he is year old just now so still a pup.
i have found the whole thing a trial
love noogsy xx
chilli made my dog pull a very strange face....lol
but he carried on trying to eat the poo


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Hahaha 
God I remember the face on my boy when he'd skanked a nappy out of the bin...
He'd come in licking his chops like it was some special delicacy... lum lum lum... then you'd go to cuddle him and be like OHHHHHYOUWRONGUNISTHATYOURBREATHGETOUT....
Luckily for us that's about as far as he went with the sh*t-eating hehe and there's been no nappies in the house for about 6 years


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

non of mine ate their poo until fairly recently and I found that Royal Canin had changed their ingredients, so I put it down to that, anyway apart from the picking up as soon as they do it, I tried the pineapple, it didnt work, but I got told swede stopped them so I gave them a tablespoon of swede(I cooked it a little) into their meals and they stopped eating the poo? whether this was down to the swede or just a fluke I dont know?

Mo


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> I have tried the chilli powder and it didn't work  I have just resigned to the fact that he likes to eat poop... doesn't matter whether it is his own, my other dogs, cats or horses etc when we are out he will do it regardless!! funnily enough I think he may have no taste buds as when he was a pup and was trying to chew the door frame, I put Vicks vapour rub on that area to deter him.... not even that worked


I was told that it had to be the chilli you use and not the powder and it has to be a really really hot one, the hotest one you can find.

Terri


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ahh ok I will give it a go as it is a bit frustrating at times... especially when he wants to come and give you a big kiss  hmy:


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Kinski said:


> You could always try sprinkling some very very hot chilli pepper on the poo, that might just be unpleasent enough for your dog to go yuk and spit it out. I've heard of a couple of people who've tried it and it worked. Obviously it would only work if you can get to the poo before the dog does, it also won't work if he/she eats all the dog poo they find hmy:. *I now have pictures in my head of forum members running about the local parks sprinkling chillie peppers on all the dog poo they can find *
> 
> Terri


That made me laugh


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> ahh ok I will give it a go as it is a bit frustrating at times... especially when he wants to come and give you a big kiss  hmy:


Please report on the results - I may try suede as Mo suggests


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Kinski said:


> You could always try sprinkling some very very hot chilli pepper on the poo,


I would add here that our adult Dobe once got a lick of chilli sauce, projectile vomited, stopped eating and ended up weak, shaking and on antibiotics.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> I would add here that our adult Dobe once got a lick of chilli sauce, projectile vomited, stopped eating and ended up weak, shaking and on antibiotics.


I'm not talking about chilli sauce though, there may well have been something else in that that could have made your dog ill, I'm talking about chilli on it's own.

I hope your dog made a full recovery.

Terri


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

hi ive just bought some courgette
so im going to give it a bash next.
eating poo is repulsive.
the vet says to grate the courgette into his food.
its a shame as i usually grow it in the garden,but didnt this year.
if its succesfull i will grow next year
love noogsyxx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Kinski said:


> I'm not talking about chilli sauce though, there may well have been something else in that that could have made your dog ill, I'm talking about chilli on it's own.
> 
> I hope your dog made a full recovery.
> 
> Terri


Possibly, just suggesting that people excercise caution, she was fine afterwards.

Could have been that our dog was a one off.


----------

